# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  programmer labtool 48 uxp

## cards44

καλησπερα ,
ειναι καινουργιος , εχει παραλληλη & usb θυρα
http://www.aec.com.tw/LT-48UXP.htm 
χωρις licence λειτουργεί με xp ,  με w7 \10 θελει license \για το τελευταιο version  (2 χρόνια support με κοστος  180€ )

τιμη 250 €

----------

